# What new bait or presentation will you try this season



## ACarbone624 (Mar 21, 2009)

Your all gonna laugh but I have never caught anything on any topwater lure. I'm gonna focus on that a lot more this summer.

How about you guys?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2009)

Anthony - you need to fish with me this spring - I LOVE topwaters and will get you a fish or 20 :mrgreen: 


I plan on trying some new ideas for drop shotting from shore - gonna "long line" those smallies this year


----------



## Zum (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm guilty too.
Never landed a fish using a jig and pig.
But unless I'm really hammering them(happens sometimes)I doubt I ever try them.Only have two.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm going to give jigs a try this season.


----------



## redbug (Mar 21, 2009)

Two seasons ago I Had a lot of success with a chatter bait and last year I don't think I had one in my boat. 
I need to get back to using them Fish Devil rekindled that feeling after seeing the fish he caught last year.
Another thing I want to do is fish some new water.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2009)

Plastics are my comfort zone, but after getting the skunk numerous times i went to ESQUIRED for advice. He recommended I try a suspended jerkbait in the creek so tonight ill give that a try and most likely work hard baits into my routine.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2009)

Last year I stayed away from the matted grass to much, this year I plan on really fishing it. Mainly because I make my own frogs and didnt get to fish them enough before winter. Also I gotta figure out the drop shot. As far as new baits goes, I finally got some magic swimmers, spro bbz shads, strike king king shad.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 21, 2009)

i think im gonna start trying topwater more and using jigs


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 22, 2009)

Topwater is my favorite type of fishing, especially frogs. Poppers and spooks are awesome too. I will be fishing a jig'n'pig more often this year, as I did well with them in the cold water before the new year. My main focus with new lures will be big baits; swimbaits, wakebaits, and topwaters. I want to catch a true lunker this year. Enough of these 5 and 6lb bass....I want an 8+ [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> I want to catch a true lunker this year. Enough of these 5 and 6lb bass....I want an 8+ [-o<




This will be a very interesting year :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 22, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> Your all gonna laugh but I have never caught anything on any topwater lure. I'm gonna focus on that a lot more this summer.
> 
> How about you guys?


Anth, early morning, Parvin, Spook, Cabeesh?


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2009)

I am going to perfect my jig&Pig, I am going to focus on swimbaits (mattlures, 3:16 frog), and thirdly I am going to focus on topwater frogs.


Im a plastic worm guy, so those will always be used anyway.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> ..I want to catch a true lunker this year. Enough of these 5 and 6lb bass....I want an 8+ [-o<




Just rub it in why don't ya! lol


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 22, 2009)

shamoo said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > Your all gonna laugh but I have never caught anything on any topwater lure. I'm gonna focus on that a lot more this summer.
> ...



Cabeesh! :mrgreen:


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 22, 2009)

Im going to try a little bit of everything this year. This is the first full season with my boat. I do want to try some spoons this year. Im also going to expand my top water lure arsenal. Nothing better then hopping your frog across some lilly pads and having a bucketmouth explode on the surface. THAT is cool.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2009)

shizzy77 said:


> Nothing better then hopping your frog across some lilly pads and having a bucketmouth explode on the surface. THAT is cool.



Agree! :beer:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to focus more on crankbaits this year. Plastics get boring catching nothing but little bass for me. I'll keep throwing swimbaits and jig n pigs in search of big bass, too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > ACarbone624 said:
> ...



Cabeesh Poppers are GREAT!~

i still like the Rico Poppers better


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 22, 2009)

the more I think about it im not so much going to focus on or try a specific bait or presentation, Im going to focus more on technique and location. I plan to start keeping a fishing log and fine tuning my technique. Im still only 3 or so years back in to fishing after 15 or so years, so I still have lots and lots to learn. 

I spent lots of time over the winter reading every book on every species I fish for in hopes of learning their behavior.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2009)

Besides the jigs I mentioned trying above, I have had the below lure that friend gave me in my tackle bag for about 4 yrs now and I've never used it. It's a Bomber Long A (15A), and from what it says on their site it's good for jerking/cranking in 3-4 fow. It's 5" long and not made of plastic. Do you suppose it's balsa wood? 

Any of you guys ever fished this lure with some success?

Bomber Long A (model 15A)


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm planning on using the football head jig this year, and a wacky rigged senko. I've never fished one wacky style before.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Besides the jigs I mentioned trying above, I have had the below lure that friend gave me in my tackle bag for about 4 yrs now and I've never used it. It's a Bomber Long A (15A), and from what it says on their site it's good for jerking/cranking in 3-4 fow. It's 5" long and not made of plastic. Do you suppose it's balsa wood?
> 
> Any of you guys ever fished this lure with some success?
> 
> Bomber Long A (model 15A)




Good striped bass lure - I keep finding them at low tide :wink: 

i belive that model is made of either cedar or bass wood


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Besides the jigs I mentioned trying above, I have had the below lure that friend gave me in my tackle bag for about 4 yrs now and I've never used it. It's a Bomber Long A (15A), and from what it says on their site it's good for jerking/cranking in 3-4 fow. It's 5" long and not made of plastic. Do you suppose it's balsa wood?
> ...




Thanks, Capn' ! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 23, 2009)

I am where I am at every year at this point. I want to just focus on getting out more. It seems the city has these giant suction cups that somehow keep me off the water with the exception of 4 or 5 trips a season. This year I want to get out on the water more and just enjoy fishing. My 2 main goals are 1) To get out and actually learn some lakes rather than just randomly throwing lures. 2) Catch a largemouth bass on the big D if possible. I live 5 minutes from the tidal Delaware river and am SUPREMELY intimidated by it. I want to get out and catch some bass on the river this year.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 24, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I am where I am at every year at this point. I want to just focus on getting out more. It seems the city has these giant suction cups that somehow keep me off the water with the exception of 4 or 5 trips a season. This year I want to get out on the water more and just enjoy fishing. My 2 main goals are 1) To get out and actually learn some lakes rather than just randomly throwing lures. 2) Catch a largemouth bass on the big D if possible. I live 5 minutes from the tidal Delaware river and am SUPREMELY intimidated by it. I want to get out and catch some bass on the river this year.



I agree BP. Last year, there was always something that got in the way of me going fishing. 

I'm making a point to do more fishing this year...not just because I want to, but because my mental sanity depends on it :mrgreen: Besides I need to work on my Topwater skills! 8)


----------



## goat83 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm gonna fish swimbaits more this year. I want to catch a 10lb bass from my favorite waters. I know they're in there, I've already caught one 8lbs a couple years ago and one pushing 9lbs last year. Hopefully the swimbaits will be the trick.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 25, 2009)

:twisted: Drop shot possibly. :---)


----------

